# Modifier AS vs 80 - Medicaid patient



## akmorgan (Apr 16, 2010)

If a PA assist a surgeon for a Medicaid patient, would it be appropriate to use modifier 80 with the PAs Medicaid provider number since Medicaid does not recognize modifier AS.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 16, 2010)

amymorgan said:


> If a PA assist a surgeon for a Medicaid patient, would it be appropriate to use modifier 80 with the PAs Medicaid provider number since Medicaid does not recognize modifier AS.




Our Medicaid carrier *requires* 80 for PA assist...


----------

